
Jenga – Physijs - galapago
http://chandlerprall.github.io/Physijs/examples/jenga.html
======
killertypo
improve gravity and friction, a bit too floaty and the lack of friction means
i can pull out entire mid sections in one fell swoop without loosing the
tower.

~~~
allworknoplay
I just did this, it was thrilling, like ripping a table cloth out from under a
table setting. I wish I could do that in regular jenga.

------
SchizoDuckie
Needs to be able to rotate the view and a bit more gravity. Other than that
awesome!

little bug: if you swipe one of the bottom blocks really fast it'll stick to
the mouse and not let go. This way you can swipe the whole stack from the
bottom.

~~~
drhodes
I ran into the same bug, I think there is an easy fix. When swiping one of the
blocks out, my cursor left the window. The event system missed the mouseup
that happened out-of-window. So, add another handler.
onMouseLeaveContext(dropBlock())

------
petepete
Wow, this is great. Was struggling with my touchpad for a few seconds until I
remembered I have a touchscreen (which, other than this, I use for nothing).

------
mataug
Impressive!

I can swipe away the bottom row easily without toppling the entire tower. I
guess you don't take into account friction associated.

~~~
tmoullet
The gravity constant (or the density of the blocks) seems to be a little low.
Like playing Jenga on the moon.

------
xbmcuser
Give more control allow to move the block over other axis as I would love to
set a falling domino with this.

------
aikah
3fps on my macbook pro(chrome latest)

~~~
barsonme
Yeah. I have a standard dell inspiron n5040 and using the latest Firefox on #!
debian stable I topped out at round 8 fps.

------
spyder
It shows 60 and 40 fps but the movement's are slow for me and have a strange
pulsing effect.

------
ebbv
Doesn't work in Safari 7.0.6

~~~
MBCook
Works fine for me. Slow as hell if I have integrated graphics on, but that's
to be expected. Works great when on discreet.

------
sramsay
This is amazing, but I'm definitely able to do some impossible things with it.

------
huborg
Try picking up a block in the middle, you can get the whole tower to float on
it.

------
namuol
Why do so many physics demos seem to use the Moon's gravity constant?

~~~
walrus
It's a trick to make the simulation more stable. Stacking in physics engines
is difficult. It's a careful balance between speed and stability.

If this demo took place on Earth, the Jenga blocks would have to be 1.96
meters long in order for the gravity to be realistic. Alternatively, if the
Jenga blocks were the standard length of 7.5 cm, this would take place on a
planet where gravity is 0.375 m/s² (less than the Moon).

If you want to see what the simulation looks like with Earth's gravity, change
line 46 of examples/jenga.html (at commit
e067679006a92dbbd02a81e990a69a86a5812e81) to

    
    
      scene.setGravity(new THREE.Vector3( 0, -784, 0 ));

------
bluedino
Does not work on FireFox 33. Game shows but I can't grab pieces.

------
thespace123
Needs the ability to rotate the table. Other than that really fun

------
LukeB_UK
Getting a blank page on Chrome 37.0.2062.94 on Linux Mint

~~~
terminalcommand
Mozilla Firefox 27.0 works on Linux Mint.

~~~
spacefight
27.0? Update...

------
_random_
Not bad, just like OpenGL in 90s.

~~~
msl
But quite unlike modern OpenGL, which does not simulate physics at all.

------
ygra
Apparently wood got very bouncy and lost a lot of friction since last time I
played this in real.

